# Hindi/Urdu: Meaning of word needed - 2. magluub (मग्लूब)



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,


This looks vaguely similar to the previous word... But its meaning is listed to be 'paraajit' to mean 'defeated' or 'defeat'.

*Eg. khel mein woh magluub gayaa thaa.* In the game, he was defeated.

Would the above be ok?


Thanks!


----------



## BP.

One anterior thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=384123.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Yeah it is talking about 'magluub karnaa/hona'. What about the noun form? Could it have the context I was talking about?


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Yeah it is talking about 'magluub karnaa/hona'. What about the noun form? Could it have the context I was talking about?


For the accuracy, that thread deals with '_maGhluub karnaa مغلوب کرنا, maGhluub hoonaa مغلوب ہونا_', not with *_magluub_ which doesn't exist.

By the way, the noun form is _Ghalabah غلبہ_, also discussed in that thread.


----------



## Alfaaz

> *Eg. khel mein woh magluub gayaa thaa.* In the game, he was defeated.
> Would the above be ok?





> Could it have the context I was talking about?



For Urdu:
BP and marrish have already explained a lot, so just to add on to their answers: 

First, you could change the English sentence (for easier translation into Urdu) to: _He was defeated in the game._

Now, you could say something like: 
(وہ کھیل میں...(مغلوب ہوا / رہا)....( شکست خوردہ ہوا).....( ناکام تھا / ہوا / رہا).....(غالب نا آیا).....(فتح یاب نا ہوا)....(ہرا دیا گیا تھا)....(مات شدہ تھا)....(زک شدہ تھا

woh khel mein....(maghluub hua/raha).....(shikast khurdah tha/hua)....(nakaam tha/hua/raha)....(ghaalib na aayaa).....(fatH yaab na hua)....(haraa diya gayaa tha)....(maat shudah tha).....(zik shudah tha)

All of the above would probably convey the same idea with different perspectives...you can use hua/raha/thaa, etc. depending on what you're trying to say.

Of course, there can be many other ways/words used to convey the same idea, as you can find in the linked "overwhelm" thread.


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> For Urdu:
> BP and marrish have already explained a lot, so just to add on to their answers:
> 
> First, you could change the English sentence (for easier translation into Urdu) to: _He was defeated in the game._
> 
> Now, you could say something like:
> (وہ کھیل میں...(مغلوب ہوا / رہا)....( شکست خوردہ ہوا).....( ناکام تھا / ہوا / رہا).....(غالب نا آیا).....(فتح یاب نا ہوا)....(ہرا دیا گیا تھا)....(مات شدہ تھا)....(زک شدہ تھا
> 
> woh khel mein....(maghluub hua/raha).....(shikast khurdah tha/hua)....(nakaam tha/hua/raha)....(ghaalib na aayaa).....(fatH yaab na hua)....(haraa diya gayaa tha)....(maat shudah tha).....(zik shudah tha)
> 
> All of the above would probably convey the same idea with different perspectives...you can use hua/raha/thaa, etc. depending on what you're trying to say.
> 
> Of course, there can be many other ways/words used to convey the same idea, as you can find in the linked "overwhelm" thread.


Appreciating the answer I may say there is still a simpler solution, _اُس نے شکست کھائی_ _us nee shikast khaa'ii or وہ شکست ہوا voh shikast hu'aa_. Also, there is no word like _*zik_ in Urdu, I don't know about Hindi, I can check, in this meaning we would use _zak_, but it is not used frequently, I can say.

EDIT: What I meant here was *voh shikast xvurdah hu'aa* and did not notice the word was not there! It was there in my mind.


----------



## Alfaaz

> Appreciating the answer I may say there is still a simpler solution, _اُس نے شکست کھائی_ _us nee shikast khaa'ii or وہ شکست ہواvoh shikast hu'aa_. Also, there is no word like _*zik_ in Urdu, I don't know about Hindi, I can check, in this meaning we would use _zak_, but it is not used frequently, I can say.


 

Thanks! Agree (with question below)! Sorry for the transliteration mistakes (not used to typing aa for long "a"), and thanks for the corrections!

*Question:

*Is woh shikast hu'aa correct? 
and could it be....
Woh shikastah tha....?

_maHabbaton ka safar is tarH bhi guzraa tha
shikastah dil the musaafir, shikast paa'ii na thi_

محبّتوں کا سفرکچھ اس طرح بھی گزرا تھا 
شکستہ دل تھے مسافر، شکست پائی نہ تھی   
NB: not sure if the above couplet is correct, as online sources often have spelling/word errors: (in all the online sources, people have typed it as shikastah paa'ii na thi, which doesn't make sense....)


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks! Agree (with question below)! Sorry for the transliteration mistakes (not used to typing aa for long "a"), and thanks for the corrections!
> 
> *Question:
> 
> *Is woh shikast hu'aa correct?
> and could it be....
> Woh shikastah tha....?
> 
> _maHabbaton ka safar is tarH bhi guzraa tha
> shikastah dil the musaafir, shikast paa'ii na thi_
> 
> محبّتوں کا سفرکچھ اس طرح بھی گزرا تھا
> شکستہ دل تھے مسافر، شکست پائی نہ تھی
> NB: not sure if the above couplet is correct, as online sources often have spelling/word errors: (in all the online sources, people have typed it as shikastah paa'ii na thi, which doesn't make sense....)


First of all let me say that I don't know this shi3r by heart so I can't say what is correct and what not.

*shikast hu'aa* is definitely NOT correct!

In the couplet there is a compound - _shikastah dil_ - used as an adjective.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish SaaHib, I might be wrong but in Urdu, as far as I know, one finds direct translations of the Persian "shikast xvurdan" and "shikast daadan", namely shikast khaa'ii and shikast dii. "vuh shikast hu'aa" is implying "uu shikast shud". Do we have this kind of sentence? Did you mean "use shikast hu'ii"?


----------



## BP.

marrish said:


> ...
> _shikast hu'aa_ is definitely correct as I write what I mean or, as I mean what I write. Technically, at least it may be not deemed correct...


ba sad ehteram arz hai
Completely non-technically speaking, this totally jarred my ear, even in imaginative-audition. If you use it and people around you understand it, I wouldn't unequivocally call it wrong, but won't recommend it to others. _shikast yaaftah_ or something similar would seem to improve it by many degrees.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

So, in the sense of 'to overcome' I presume that I can say things like 'main kai mushkileN magluub hua' .


----------



## Alfaaz

> So, in the sense of 'to overcome' I presume that I can say things like 'main kai mushkileN magluub hua' .



I thought the above posts established that maghluub (adjective) means: defeated / overpowered / subdued / jis par ghalbah paa liyaa gayaa ho / dabayaa huaa / haraa hua / shikast khordah etc. 

So your example sentence doesn't make sense...(it would have been helpful if an English sentence was also included)

If you're trying to say that you overcame many hurdles, you could probably say something like: 
میں نے (اپنے راستے میں آنے والی) کئی مشکلات کو مغلوب کیا 
Main ne (apne raaste main aane waali) kai mushkilaat ko maghluub kiyaa...

Note: maghluub karna (verb): to overcome, to subdue


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

So, there is no such thing as 'maghluub honaa'?


----------



## Alfaaz

> So, there is no such thing as 'maghluub honaa'?



Yes there is, but your Urdu sentence wasn't making sense according to what you were explaining in English.....(that's why I said it would be easier to translate/understand what you're trying to express if you also provide an English sample sentence).


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

It was supposed to mean 'I overcame many difficulties.'


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> marrish SaaHib, I might be wrong but in Urdu, as far as I know, one finds direct translations of the Persian "shikast xvurdan" and "shikast daadan", namely shikast khaa'ii and shikast dii. "vuh shikast hu'aa" is implying "uu shikast shud". Do we have this kind of sentence? Did you mean "use shikast hu'ii"?


Thank you for the correction! I meant _voh shikast xvurdah hu'aa_.


----------



## marrish

BelligerentPacifist said:


> ba sad ehteram arz hai
> Completely non-technically speaking, this totally jarred my ear, even in imaginative-audition. If you use it and people around you understand it, I wouldn't unequivocally call it wrong, but won't recommend it to others. _shikast yaaftah_ or something similar would seem to improve it by many degrees.


janaab-e BP SaaHib, I agree with you and have to admit my _shikast_. My eyes saw there something which was not there, being _xvurdah_ in this case.


----------

